# Rat-L-Traps



## rcnut143

I have huge success with Bill Lewis' Rat-L-Traps. I've gotten many big largemouths on various sizes and colors. Just wondering if anyone else has hit it big with these awesome lures.


----------



## njsimonson

Yes - I lost one that would have been my biggest ever. Lesson Learned - ALWAYS BUY HOOKS THAT ARE ONE SIZE LARGER AND REPLACE THE TREBLES ON ANY RAT-L-TRAP OR RATTLIN' RAP WITH THEM!!! :x

A good lure for smallies too, no doubt.


----------



## rcnut143

I have the best luck with slighty larger red hooks


----------



## Southwest Fisher

You know, I hadn't really thought about that, but I have lost 2 gi-nourmous bass this year on Rattlin' Raps, maybe the hook upgrade is what I need. I never lose a Pike on them, even if its hooked outside the mouth, but some bass have gotten away. Hmmm....


----------



## Horsager

A buddy of mine swears by Cotton Cordel suspending rattle traps. I've not caught anything but pike on them, but he uses them for everything. Bass, Pike, Muskies, and lots of Walleyes.


----------



## Bagman

The lipless cranks are great Bass lures. I agree on those Rattl Trap hooks...they are garbage.


----------



## cyoung35

Also use one size larger split rings to connect the hooks it allows for a better hookset. I use Gamakatsu EWG trebbles and I have a good catch ratio and very few get off.


----------



## abrook

I always replace the front hook with a no. 4 red Gamagatsu, and don't worry about the rear one cause, they seem to always go for the red front one, which helps increase hook ups, also I switched from the rat l trap to the Cotton Cordell Spot, because it has a widder head which puts out more vibration and increases the feel of the bait, which is prbably the biggest factor. :sniper: :roll:


----------



## rcnut143

i leave the front hook and replace the back one. Thats where i get my hook ups


----------



## Rat-L-Trap Guy

I work with Rat-L-Trap on product development and research, and thought I could shed some light on this topic. 
We've gotten rid of the old hooks and custom designed a new hook for the Rat-L-Trap called the Set-Lok. Boyd Duckett, the '07 Bassmaster Classic winner tells me he likes 'em better than the Gamakatsu EWGs that he used to switch his hooks out with. The old hooks can still be found on the old 'Traps in the Legends packages. If you find the new Red and Black packaging then you'll find the new hooks. We've actually had such a good response from our Prostaff that we're about to sell the hooks separately, because guys like putting 'em on other baits too.

As for sound and vibration. We use a hydrophone and record the sounds of our 'Traps underwater and have them analyzed by an independent BioAcoustics lab. They compare the sounds on a spectrograph chart to those of Distressed Shad, and send us back reports that we study to fine tune the sound and vibration of these lures until we achieve the most realistic sounds. This quality is known as Liv-N-Sound.

I just thought you guys might find this interesting, and have no intentions of advertising on this site, but I will respond to questions about our product, and offer tips to guys that are obviously interested. I feel like I'd be depriving you of good fishing knowledge if I didn't.

Wes


----------



## rcnut143

Keep up the good work. I love Rat-L-Traps cause you can cover tons of water and work them in weeds, flats, shallow, deep, windy, or calm. There was one color that I had the most success on but I've only seen it at one store and they stopped carrying it about a year ago. Any idea where I can find rare colors? Bass pro and Cabelas dont have it.


----------



## dfisher

I don't think I've ever caught a bass on a Rattle Trap. Caught them on Heddon Sonics and Rapala Rattlin' Raps, but never on the Trap. Don't konw why, but they've never really worked too good for me.

Happy Holidays,
Dan


----------



## jamesavp

I like using Rattle traps on rocky banks and grass flats. I find them to work best in spring when water temps are in the 50's to 60's. Don't only be stuck on one brand though I find there are advantages to the different brands. I always have Rattle traps but I also have cordell spots and rapalas. Slightly different rattle sounds and wider wobbles sometimes is the ticket to catching fish. Let the fish tell you what they want.

Lipless cranks are great lures and I will always have one in my tacklebox


----------



## AlpineArcher24

i have had a good amount of success using rattle traps


----------

